# adding reverb



## chimneychuck (Jul 5, 2007)

we have a soundcraft 24 channel board and a reverb foot pedal. Can anyone tell us how to hook the pedal up to the board so we can get reverb to the vocals? Thanks


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

well.. using a reverb pedal (unless it's a tc electronics) through a soundcraft board is kind of like using diesel in a porsche.. but the two common ways of doing this is to either a) send from an aux out (typically the last, or bottom aux on the strip), and return to the aux in with the same number, or b) you can return that signal to a strip, again typically the last one.. the advantages of returning to a strip are: you can eq the reverb with the strip eq, and you get a nice long fader for fine adjustment of the returned signal, and you can instert effects over the reverb, should you want to (a de-esser maybe).. the downside is that you use a strip.

you're best to get a rackmount reverb for this purpose, they're generally a lot cleaner, and give you in and out level meters and controls.. you can get a decent used one for under $100


----------

